Ask HN: Favorite cross platform lang/framework for command line apps? - eterps
======
holografix
Oclif [https://github.com/oclif/oclif](https://github.com/oclif/oclif)

Disclaimer: I work for Heroku but have no association with the development of
this tool.

~~~
eterps
Thanks haven't heard of this one before.

------
fucking_tragedy
Python 3 + click[1].

[1]
[https://click.palletsprojects.com/en/7.x/](https://click.palletsprojects.com/en/7.x/)

------
verdverm
Cobra / Viper in Golang, also goreleaser

------
sethammons
I don't use a framework, but Go. Set an environment variable to get a binary
for a different platform. Ex: I code on a Mac. 'go build' makes a binary. If I
want a Linux executable: 'GOOS=linux go build'. Just as easy for Windows.

------
syspro
C, C++, Rust? For C++ you have Poco, Folly etc. There are tons of frameworks
in C++ out there that will help you write command line apps.

------
Foober223
command line? C/C++. Compiling separately for each environment is the best
kind of cross platform for the end user.

------
stephenr
Shell.

I’m keen to try D too, just need to find a project where I have enough time to
learn without holding up something important.

------
Jugurtha
Language: Python

Library: Click

------
karmakaze
OT: I wouldn't generally call command line tools or utilities apps.

~~~
fucking_tragedy
_App_ is late 2010s for any kind of program that runs on a computer.

